# Back from Hungary



## PeelBoy (Jul 2, 2008)

Just came back from Hungary for 2 weeks.  Will write reviews on the 2 resorts, but would like to toss out some preliminary observations of my first trip to this wonderful country.

Stayed at 2 resorts: Club Dobogomajor via RCI and Club ManDan via II.  Dobogomajor is 2 km from Hevic and ManDan 25 km SW of Dobogomajor. Dobogomajor is huge with at least 5 to 6 big buildings and a number of stand alone cottages.  It has good facilities both indoor and outdoor.  ManDan is one big building with a swimming pool and a sauna.  The biggest attraction is the Aqualand next door, a huge water park and thermal water treatment centre.  Both are very nice, so no hesitation returning to either.  If you want to go, pick Dobogomajor for services in town and facilities in the resort, but ManDan definitely is for the thermal water spa experience.

Driving to the resorts from Vienna is not difficult: just use A23, A3, 84 and 71. Driving in Hungary, except M7, can be challenging though.  For example, in Zala county, there are too many towns with their names starting with Zala-something.  It is not possible to read the names while driving in those narrow country roads at a speed of 70 kph.  Driving to Zegreb for a day trip is easy. 4 lanes highways are almost identifical to those in North Americans.  Road signs and highway exit numbering are the same.

Language is a big barrier in Hungary, but most people I have met in Croatia spoke English.  

Hungary still is very affordable: $8 a meal and $15 for expensive dishes, e.g. goose liver and fish. Fruits are everywhere and cheap, about half price what I usually pay in North America.

Lake Balaton is very relaxing.  Various water activities are available. Budapest, except the view from Gellert Hill or Castle Hill, is quite disappointing.  West End Shopping Centre, the largest in Central Europe, is dated and expensive.  The Avenue Mall in Zegrab is as modern as every mall in North America.

Very nice trip, but I will return for 2 reasons only:

1. Affordable prices;

2. Thermal spa.

The next destination in my planning is Croatia.


----------



## Carol C (Jul 2, 2008)

PeelBoy, I loved your review. It is great to get a flavor for a timeshare trip to Hungary, especially since I've seen that resort that begins with D online often. I love Eastern Europe and hope to get back there myself...it has been a long time.

Looking forward to your more extensive resort reviews in TUG's review section. Thanks for your posting and welcome home!


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 2, 2008)

Glad you enjoyed Hungary.  Since you have seen Zagreb, I would recommend a week in the Istrian peninsula, starting with Pula, and a second week in Dalmatia, based in Split and Dubrovnik, with perhaps a side trip to Mostar, Bosnia.


----------



## Keitht (Jul 2, 2008)

Full reviews for both resorts and anything of interest in the surrounding areas will be great.  The most recent review of Club Dobogomajor is about 5 years old and we have no reviews at all for the other one.


----------



## PeelBoy (Jul 8, 2008)

*Questions about VAT and Tipping*

After spending two weeks in Hungary and a day trip to Zagreb, I still am not sure about their VAT and tipping.  Tuggers may provide an answer to me.

On the first evening in Dobogomajor, I ate at the resort.  Price was right and food was not bad.  The bill however had a 20% VAT on top of the food price.  I also paid 10% tips, so a total of 30% extra.

After the first dinner, every restaurant, internet cafe or bar quoted their prices inclusive of VAT.  Since I paid cash, the waitors usually returned the changes with coins and bills not small enough for tipping.  I must keep all the coins for parking and large bills are not tipping friendly.  I observed the locals didn't do tipping at all.

Any experience?


----------

